# Big phone Bigger phone BIGGEST phones



## $hadow (Aug 6, 2013)

Every new day we saw a phone being launched and with that a new screen size.
A few years back when basic phones were in trend no one would have thought about some thing like this. Iphone size was also a very practible one than came Samsung and with it came some different sizes followed by others as well( correct me if I am wrong). When S3 came out it was massive (as stated by reviewers) but about a year there after 5 inch become a benchmark and now Xperia Z Ultra with a really massive 6.44 inch now the question arises is that how practicable is a display size. In my words definitely 6.44 is not. Do throw some comments on this but please do not overthrow me


----------



## Shah (Aug 6, 2013)

Anything having a screen size of >4.3" should not be called as phones.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 6, 2013)

yep, they should be called as Phablets


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 6, 2013)

7 Inches.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 7, 2013)

Even a 5 inch phone sometimes feels odd while holding durning a call and now this big one is a completely impractible one.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah. 4" screen is fine for me. Above that it becomes problematic to handle the phone


----------



## lywyre (Aug 7, 2013)

Not just the screen size, I don't want slim phones, not comfortable to hold and gives a fragile feeling. They need not be bulky, but a little bulkiness will do. I now use Moto Defy+ which is very comfortable to hold.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 7, 2013)

lywyre said:


> Not just the screen size, I don't want slim phones, not comfortable to hold and gives a fragile feeling. They need not be bulky, but a little bulkiness will do. I now use Moto Defy+ which is very comfortable to hold.


But phones with big screen and slim profile feels to be  breaking down ever moment. My big bro has note2 and  he always fears it so he changed to xperia z and now he is feeling a bit on the heavier size. So there is certain need to find the sweet spot between bulk and screen. Just like what Iphone has but it is still on the smaller size.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 7, 2013)

anything bigger than 4.5 inch is rather uncomfortable to hold & also feels awkward while using it for calling.. -__-
+1 to Xperia L/iphone 4s & -1 to  those massive ugly galaxy mega & similar phones.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 8, 2013)

2-4" smart phones.
4.3-5" phablets.
5"-7" tablets.

That sums it up all.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 8, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> anything bigger than 4.5 inch is rather uncomfortable to hold & also feels awkward while using it for calling.. -__-
> +1 to Xperia L/iphone 4s & -1 to  those massive ugly galaxy mega & similar phones.



I feel pity for guys whom I see holding a phablet for long calls.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 8, 2013)

perfect phone size.
*i.imgur.com/9OqY9E8.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Aug 8, 2013)

Anorion said:


> perfect phone size.
> *i.imgur.com/9OqY9E8.jpg



+1 to this


----------



## lywyre (Aug 8, 2013)

Anorion said:


> perfect phone size.
> *i.imgur.com/9OqY9E8.jpg



+1100


----------



## shebz7 (Aug 8, 2013)

3315 was the ultimate phone


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 8, 2013)

Anorion said:


> perfect phone size.
> *i.imgur.com/9OqY9E8.jpg



This Is The Phone !


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 15, 2013)

Anorion said:


> perfect phone size.
> *i.imgur.com/9OqY9E8.jpg


I wonder how many smartphones can survive drops and manhandling like this one.


----------



## Shah (Aug 15, 2013)

Chetan1991 said:


> I wonder how many smartphones can survive drops and manhandling like this one.



Practically, zero.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 15, 2013)

and with increasing processor and other components, it is getting hot..
*so mini fans.
then mini liquid cooling in a phone,
then a mini ac in a phone*


----------



## Shah (Aug 15, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> and with increasing processor and other components, it is getting hot..
> *so mini fans.
> then mini liquid cooling in a phone,
> then a mini ac in a phone*


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 15, 2013)

Then we would see custom Heat Sinks


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 15, 2013)

fz8975 said:


> Then we would see custom Heat Sinks



and then mods and custom stick stickers (Snapdragon, nVidia, Ubuntu etc)

and then assemble a "smart" phones with a high end GPU and CPU by ourselves, buy components online seperately 

and we will find a thread in tdf Smart phone category " help me choose the right components for my phone" , "is this PSU enough to power this rig?" "help me choose the rght display"


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 15, 2013)

this is the future of smartphones:



> I was running some of the tests with the Nexus 4 in a ziplock bag inside the freezer to mitigate any condensation problems, and simultaneously nail down any possible thermal throttling.



source: Google Nexus 4 Review


----------



## Shah (Aug 16, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> and then mods and custom stick stickers (Snapdragon, nVidia, Ubuntu etc)
> 
> and then assemble a "smart" phones with a high end GPU and CPU by ourselves, buy components online seperately
> 
> and we will find a thread in tdf Smart phone category " help me choose the right components for my phone" , "is this *PSU* enough to power this rig?" "help me choose the rght display"



In phones, We don't need a PSU, but a battery. 

BTW, I wish assembling of smartphone by us becomes a reality.


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 16, 2013)

Shah said:


> In phones, We don't need a PSU, but a battery.
> 
> BTW, I wish assembling of smartphone by us becomes a reality.



ehh...
in future there will be 10,000mAh 12v,5v in phones and 80+ gold charger


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 16, 2013)

People i know buy < 5 inch phones for the sole purpose of showing off.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Aug 16, 2013)

Some of them even don't know the features of the phone they use  . In my office a girl uses Samsung note 2. When asked whether she ever used s-pen. she said no and she told ..she don't know how to use


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 17, 2013)

3.7-4.3" is perfect screen size...big enough for all multimedia , gaming ,showoff and small enough to keep in pocket. 

Also I really think FHD on phone is rather useless...a HD screen is enough for good battery life and load on GPU for gaming


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 17, 2013)

its just a mad race nowadays. actually at any given point of time, there is something that is the latest hot-n-hip-n-happening and this big bigger.... screen with Full HD display is the current thing. basically the manufacturers are trying to put capabilities of a computer, TV, audio / video player, phone in the mobile handset only. the madness will continue till there comes a newer madness.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 17, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> 3.7-4.3" is perfect screen size...big enough for all multimedia , gaming ,showoff and small enough to keep in pocket.
> 
> Also I really think FHD on phone is rather useless...a HD screen is enough for good battery life and load on GPU for gaming



+1 to that !!!


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 17, 2013)

After getting hang of a 4.8 inch screen I am quite sure upto 4.5 is fine. FHD is very good if they can backup with a good battery life. My phone is my biggest entertainer, and it should remain that way.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 18, 2013)

Fhd is always overrated and on a 5 inch display it will be hard to figure out for a person that is it fhd or just simply hd.  Yeah some times my s3 screen seems unable to use with one hand which is always possible on my bro iPhone 5.


----------



## sumit05 (Aug 19, 2013)

4-4.5 inch is perfect.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 19, 2013)

sumit05 said:


> 4-4.5 inch is perfect.



of what


----------



## Shah (Aug 19, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> of what



You have a dirty mind.  



Spoiler



Me too...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 19, 2013)

sumit05 said:


> 4-4.5 inch is perfect.





Shah said:


> You have a dirty mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that is the case then it is too damn small. 

BTW the screen size should be such that it does not require custom made pajamas to fit in pocket.


----------



## truegenius (Oct 27, 2013)

5" galaxy s4
6" lumia 1520
6.44" z1

please i want 18" phone
i will keep it in coin pocket of my denim 

imo 3.5-4.5" should be the range with u shape graph of exceptance and 4" having max exceptance


----------



## srkmish (Oct 27, 2013)

I am over this phablet fad. Tried a phablet ( Iris 501) . Liked it at first but immensely missed the one handed easiness.

Back to My Karbonn A5. 3.5 inch is perfect . And if i increase font, tapatalk/web browsing becomes pleasurable. Also love how light weight it is.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 5, 2013)

truegenius said:


> 5" galaxy s4
> 6" lumia 1520
> 6.44" z1
> 
> ...



You should use Lenovo AIO PC in your pocket with skype installed (27)


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]XNBP18nrRdw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 6, 2013)

WTH is this. How would one carry it!


----------



## ujjwal007 (Nov 6, 2013)

that's why i like apple for that!! 4" is perfect feels really comfortable in hands 
yesterday saw a galaxy mega of a friend was really lol'ing at him  freaking huge phone


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 6, 2013)

4-4.5 " max is pocket-able...larger then that is big phone which may need a saperate bag to carry around and two hand operation


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 6, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> 4-4.5 " max is pocket-able...larger then that is big phone which may need a saperate bag to carry around and two hand operation



Eg HTC one max, xperia z ultra,  note3 etc these are too small for tablets and huge for phones. Phablets are cr@p. Manufacturers y u no build perfect phones


----------



## ZTR (Nov 6, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Eg HTC one max, xperia z ultra,  note3 etc these are too small for tablets and huge for phones. Phablets are cr@p. Manufacturers y u no build perfect phones



Sony might just do that with Z1 mini which has a 4.3 720p screen with specs of Z1


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 6, 2013)

There was even an online petition on change.org(which I signed) but I don't know if it'd be successful


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> There was even an online petition on change.org(which I signed) but I don't know if it'd be successful



Many people did but the companies won't because larger phones have more demand than smaller ones, and they're cheaper to manufacture and have higher profits.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 6, 2013)

Customer: Y U build larger phones ?
Manufacturer: Because we can. *Obama: Deal with it*


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 6, 2013)

^^ good one..
More than 5 inch is not phone


----------



## harsh1387 (Nov 6, 2013)

I guess my Nexus 4 is 4.7 inches. Perfect to fit in pocket and usage. Even 5 inches might feel uncomfortable I guess.


----------



## quagmire (Nov 6, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Customer: Y U build larger phones ?
> Manufacturer: Because we can. *Obama: Deal with it*



That means Crapple cant?


----------



## sumit05 (Nov 6, 2013)

4.3 inch is good


----------



## Inceptionist (Nov 7, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> ^^ good one..
> More than 5 inch is not phone



What are you talking about.... 

As a short guy with short pockets, I refuse to buy anything above 4-4.2 inch screen. It is very uncomfortable to carry and use. 
If I wanted a mobile device with a big screen, I would have bought a tablet. (Let's not talk about idiots who use tablet as a phone, okay?)


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Nov 13, 2013)

Its not just the screen size, but the bezels that matter too. I man may say 4.7" is perfect size and 5" is too big. But then, HTC One is bulkier than Galaxy S4. Same can be said between Xperia Z1 and Galaxy Note 3. For a slight size bump we are getting a bonus of .7" inch and thats a LOT in mobile phone world.

I dont think we can define an ideal screensize. Human hands differ. American and Russian reviews of phones tend to show 4.7" screens to be ideal as they show how they can touch extreme corners with their thumbs. The same feat cant be accomplished by lets say, the Chinese or Philipino reviewers.

With Indian avg hand size in consideration, 4.3" is the ideal limit, but for Caucasians like Americans, 4.7" is the ideal limit. Even if we petition for compact super phones like iPhones, manufacturers will go for the demand of big handed Americans as USA is the main market for smartphones. 


As a conclusions i'd like to state this--
 1) Companies manufacture stuffs according to demand. As long as we keep buying huge phones, they will make more and more of it. In the end, the only ones we can blame is the consumers.

 2) There is another thing called human adaptability. When we were in the Nokia s40/s60 era, i remember the Nokia n92 being criticized for its bulk. In today's age thats totally acceptable. The Noka n92 did sell well, and its owners adapted to its size. Instead of placing it in shirt pockets, they decided to let it rest in the same pocket where they keep their keys,handkerchief etc
As big phones started coming out, man has adapted to using phones with 2 hands.
One day when 6 inch phones become the norm, tailors & clothing companies  may start stitching clothes with bigger pockets. That day we will open a thread saying "OMG SAmsung making a 7inch phone, 6 inch should be the standard !!! We want compact 6 inch phones!!!"
For me, 4.3" seems ideal, but when i used Xperia SP with a bulky body+heavy weight (despite a decent 4.6" screen) for a month, i got used to it,and didnt complain about the weight and size. It became MY PERFECT SIZE.

 My yardstick for phone size increased, due to adaptation.. Today i use a 4" Xperia M, and i feel this is "perfect"and i know if i use the Xperia SP again, it will take me another month for it to become MY PERFECT SIZE again.


----------



## geek_rocker (Nov 14, 2013)

Well the phablet trend started in South Korea and the US is the most iPhone-loving country of all so I don't think this argument has a lot of weight. The fact of the matter is, people like big-screen phones; because owning a phone isn't about just making calls anymore. The experience of browsing, email, gaming and videos gets better with a big screen. People are willing to trade one-handed comfortable use for the aforementioned things. The proof is the pudding: Samsung has sold millions of Notes. Oh, and big screens are better for typing too.

As for my personal experience, I have a Galaxy Note II and I have big hands so I can use it single-handedly no problem. It took little time for me to adjust to my gigantic display but I can't go back to screens smaller than 5 inches now. Also, the typing experience is horrendous on smaller screens; especially 3.5-inch screens. Ugh.

edit: I agree with Mike on the human adaptability. Look at this article lol: *www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2397742,00.asp "4.6 is too big for human hands."


----------



## truegenius (Nov 14, 2013)

mikael_schiffer said:


> I dont think we can define an ideal screensize. Human hands differ. American and Russian reviews of phones tend to show 4.7" screens to be ideal as they show how they can touch extreme corners with their thumbs. The same feat cant be accomplished by lets say, the Chinese or Philipino reviewers.


china made mmx canvas series
china made karbonn titanium series
china made other cheap phablet




> 1) Companies manufacture stuffs according to demand. As long as we keep buying huge phones, they will make more and more of it. In the end, the only ones we can blame is the consumers.


i think people buy bigger phones because they think that bigger phone is style statement
that is why people buy canvas phones as they are big and looks galaxy phone anday give an impression of "mehenga" phone but in reality galaxy design looks like is cheap plastic design 

due to galaxy like design people bought canavs and thus now people are buying 5" phones ( imo only idiotic people will buy canvas turbo for 20k instead of nexus 4 for 20k )



> One day when 6 inch phones become the norm, tailors & clothing companies  may start stitching clothes with bigger pockets. That day we will open a thread saying "OMG SAmsung making a 7inch phone, 6 inch should be the standard


if they decide to do this then nexus 7c won't show mercy in this department ( price to performance ratio of nexus and updates  )


----------



## $hadow (Nov 14, 2013)

Oie this thread still alive.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 14, 2013)

truegenius said:


> due to galaxy like design people bought canavs and thus now people are buying 5" phones ( *imo only idiotic people will buy canvas turbo for 20k instead of nexus 4 for 20k *)



+1 to this. People foolishly buy MMX cr@p without even considering the likes of Huawei because they think that Huawei is cr@p being chinese.


----------



## geek_rocker (Nov 14, 2013)

truegenius said:


> due to galaxy like design people bought canavs and thus now people are buying 5" phones ( imo only idiotic people will buy canvas turbo for 20k instead of nexus 4 for 20k )



LOL no, A phone is more than its CPU and RAM my friend. The Nexus 4 has crap camera, crap battery life and no SD card slot. These things mean more to an average person than stock android (which imho is overrated anyway), fast updates and easy modding. Different people have different priorities.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 14, 2013)

geek_rocker said:


> LOL no, A phone is more than its CPU and RAM my friend. The Nexus 4 has crap camera, crap battery life and no SD card slot. These things mean more to an average person than stock android (which imho is overrated anyway), fast updates and easy modding. Different people have different priorities.



by that analogy, an old maruti 800 which was modified to look like a ferrari and if it costs same as ferrari, should be better than a ferrari.


----------

